# Mixing Africans - Tanganyika and Malawi



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Just thought that general consensus would be no, and then I see a profile for the fish below and I still believe no. I am looking for a tank set up of all male Malawi Haps and Peacocks.

Neolamprologus tretocephalus

Says it's highly aggressive, Lake Tanganyika, so that would be a indicator that probably shouldn't mix it with the Haps/Peacocks.

The guy at the LFS, yes is in business to sell fish, but has been into cichlids for 20+ years, he says it should be fine with what I have.

I dont want to order fish, and dont trust many locals and I am new to cichlids on a tight budget. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't kept them myself, but I have seen single Trets mixed with Malawi cichlids successfully. Usually the problems arise when pairs breed but in an all male tank that obviously isn't going to be a problem. I have kept several other Neolamps (brichardi, leleupi, cylindricus, etc) with Malawi cichlids and haven't experienced anything horrible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried a single tret in a malawi peacock/hap tank and it survived but did not thrive.


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Why do we get impatient with stocking at times. Here i am living in San Antonio and have not tried to make an appointment to go to Dave's.

I'd be able to look and get what i wanted right away.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nicar3335 said:


> Why do we get impatient with stocking at times. Here i am living in San Antonio and have not tried to make an appointment to go to Dave's.
> 
> I'd be able to look and get what i wanted right away.


Lucky!


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Well, dont think i'll be able to go into the "store". Anyways, was looking and think I'm still interested in some Tangs as well as these below...

Looking for all male Hap/Peacock (maybe Tangs too??) and so far looking at these

Dragonblood (dont know regular name)
Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Chidunga Rocks ''Orange'' 
Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Maleri Island
Auloncara maylandi "Sulferhead"
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya ''Flavescent''
Otopharynx lithobates Zimbawe Rocks ''Yellow Blaze''
Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Taiwan'' Taiwanee Reef

Not sure if all can mix and it's going in a 55gal. I know I'll have to have more than this, but want thoughts on if should stay away or not from any above.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot for 8-10 fish that mature at 6" or less. The protomelas is bigger. The sulphurhead is not likely to color up. The orange and yellow maleri may be too similar.


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Why would the Sulphurhead not color up? Because not breeding or one of the smaller ones?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a timid fish...better in a species tank than all male.


----------

